# Q-Bana...............



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 6, 2014)

Got my wood and hopefully start tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_0006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014





 2X4 and 2X6 particleboard and felt and shingles.













IMG_0005.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 6, 2014





 This was the easy part , now the work begins.

My own "Man - Cave" , how cool is that , more than you know from my point of view 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Stay tuned . The Stan show is in production 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have a good day my friends. If you have an idea , I have a little of my budget left. Nothing outrageous , but a necessity .

Later . . .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2014)

Can't wait to see the progress!!! 

Last year we improved the front yard. Took this summer off. Next year it's the back yard. Trellis, patios, and hopefully my outdoor kitchen!!!!


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 6, 2014)

WOW, a man cave.

I need one of my own.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 6, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Can't wait to see the progress!!!
> 
> Last year we improved the front yard. Took this summer off. Next year it's the back yard. Trellis, patios, and hopefully my outdoor kitchen!!!!


So far , I'm in $150. ,Lowes had some deals and Dad has a "Lowes card ' $$$ discount !


c farmer said:


> WOW, a man cave.
> 
> I need one of my own.


This is going to be fun and will be a "forever on going project ". Changes and additions and the décor...

Need someone that can draw  cows , Pigs and Chickens , I'll hang one out when I'm doing some.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 7, 2014)

Well, got some done before us old boys gave it up for the day
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 7, 2014





 That figures , got the shots backwards , I don't care right now though , ya'll figure them out   . . .  Our young friend digging ,He didn't like that but better him than me.

He took a bbreak aftar each 3 diggers full 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.













IMG_0003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 7, 2014





   Here's "Pop" , he is a really cool 'Old Man' , I love him to death.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 7, 2014





   The basic frame and two rafters to keep the frame up..........













IMG_0005.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 7, 2014





   The boy on another break... and my Nephew(the Sheriff Dispatcher)...













IMG_0006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 7, 2014





 Some of the roof on to stiffen it ...













IMG_0007.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 7, 2014





 and "Pop" ...

We work about 6hrs. today and gave up , Cliff went home a long time ago 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , got tired.

I'll be back out there tomorrow ( I think , if the back holds up tonight) Whew 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Most heavy work I've done in years 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. But I think I'm satisfied with our work 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Coming along well , I think , if you see anything I need , hop in and voice your opinion , I'm flexible.

Have fun and . . .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 7, 2014)

Lookin good Stan !  

Justin


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 7, 2014)

Wait a minute where's the Smoke to feed the Crew??? 

Looking good so far!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 7, 2014)

Looking Good, Stan!!

Suggestions???------IMHO, you need more chairs & more Smoke in the Air!!!

Just Sayin'.

Bear


----------



## foamheart (Sep 7, 2014)

Stan's Man cave!!

Next we'll see plumbing run, then electricity, concrete floor, then the toilet, next the reefer hook up, enclose it, run a smoke exhaust, lol........

LOL... then he'll have to move a cot out there cause Trish will get tired of him spending all his time out there!

Looking great Stand, now you'll loss that weather excuse for not smoking.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 7, 2014)

Yeah, Kevin .  I got the Reefer in the garage , the table's on the Drive , ( and the cement floor is coming) , water hose hook-up coming , exhaust in plans , toilet stays in the house ,too many kids to run off, and yes, maybe a cot. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pop has some Fans and lights we will use... was that it . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun , I sore and need my O2...

Se ya later . . .


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 7, 2014)

Looks looks like a great start.


----------



## padronman (Sep 7, 2014)

Nice job so far. 

Scott


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 8, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Got my wood and hopefully start tomorrow :yahoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Every grown man should have a man cave.  As children we built tree houses and huts, it's only natural as we get older (and have a few extra $$ in our pockets) our projects get a little bigger.   Lookin Good Stan!!!   Thumbs Up


----------



## gary s (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Stan, looking good,  you need to get someone with a plasma cutter to make you something like this to hang in your new man cave







Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 8, 2014)

Looks good Stan. How's the Mosquito's in your area? Some Screened in walls might be a nice touch if the Mosquito's are a problem. I think a close by Refer would be a good idea as well...JJ


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 8, 2014)

gary s said:


> Hey Stan, looking good,  you need to get someone with a plasma cutter to make you something like this to hang in your new man cave
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a good B-Day present ,GARY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Chef JimmyJ said:


> Looks good Stan. How's the Mosquito's in your area? Some Screened in walls might be a nice touch if the Mosquito's are a problem. I think a close by Refer would be a good idea as well...JJ


Not many  'sitters ,JJ .  Be lucky , and the breeze is gonna be great.........Refer inside the garage  !!!

later . . .


----------



## smokin monkey (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Oldschool, looks like you have been busy, looking good!

Smokin Monkey :38:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

Yeah , Roofing isn't as easy  any more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Most done , but rain and manpower halted progress . Ideas on a Exhaust welcome . I'm thinking a 4"  (square ?) stove pipe  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Or would a 90* exhust keep rain out 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





What say , Kevin , or anyone  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Going through 3/8" Ply and Shingles.

Thanks . . .


----------



## campsmoke1955 (Sep 10, 2014)

I have something similar planned for my backyard.  Simple lean-to roof using pressure-treated lumber.  I had thought about how to exhaust smoke from under the roof.  How about something like this?













broan.jpg



__ campsmoke1955
__ Sep 10, 2014






It's kit for venting a bathroom fan thru the roof.  Simple and under $30 @ HomeDepot.  It's passive (no fan).  If you want a powered vent, how about one of these?













solar vent.jpg



__ campsmoke1955
__ Sep 10, 2014






Solar power!  No wiring required.

IIRC code requires vents to be at least 2 feet down from the roof peak.  Or maybe that's just best practice...


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

Campsmoke , I was think a 'fart fan' would work ... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .The stack will be about 6" from the roof ; enough to keep to heat from scortching anything .

But I.m wondering if that would help the drafting , or is more exhaust pipe needed 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lenghthing my pipe above the roof 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  My objective is to reduce smoke in the 'Bana' and still have good draft 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Thanks . . .


----------



## foamheart (Sep 10, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Campsmoke , I was think a 'fart fan' would work ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know me, I would be a shade tree mechanic......... I would think about dropping Dave a /PM beccause as you increase your stack length you will change your CC draft. basically as best I understand from Dave, the longer the stack it equates to basically increasing the flow just like increasing the stack diameter. I don't know if that would be good or bad in your case. Guessing bad bacuse as well seasoned as your pit appears, you'd probably not enjoy becoming re-aquainted with its cooking charactistics again. Also any PI, or turn, 90's or 45's also would have to be figured in.

But you'll have to have an idea what you'll do before he could do much more than educate, he'll need what you would like to use to figure out your flow.

For instance, say 3 ft. extension may equate to increasing the stack diameter by one nominal size, but if you count the friction loss from 2 offseting 90's it may well equate to back to no change. But Dave is the genius at numbers. I know, I know, we didn't used to have to think about stuff like that, you just would re-learn the dynamics of the pit and complain about how it used to be. LOL..... been there done that.

But Dave could much better explain than me.

I do use those steel scrouring pads on top of each vent pipe on the house to ensure the dirt daubbers and wasps don't get in and start making them selves home. Friend uses panty hose, on the vents silly, but the heat might deter that idea.

I'll keep thinkin on it. Remember to drop Dave a /PM he's forgot more than most of us will ever know.


----------



## gary s (Sep 10, 2014)

Hey Stan, how long are thinking this stack will be?  On a very long stack an exhaust fan may be needed. with an adjustable control , That way you can fine tune the CFM your are exhausting and not pulling out to much to fast

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

Thanks , Gary. I'm doing this on the $kinflint budget  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  . The total length will be appox. 6" to 1'  ,  the roof is about 4" from the top of the existing stack . Figured the Fart Fan would work , cut down smoke under the roof .

Thanks . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 10, 2014)

Raining 'Cats and Dogs" here today . Have most of the roof on and the bags of cement for the floor .

Good rest , the old man can just do a day now . . . 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

More shots after rain , sometime tomorrow .

Later . . .


----------



## gary s (Sep 10, 2014)

That should work fine

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 11, 2014)

IMG_0001.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 11, 2014






Talking politics , a rest . . .













IMG_0002.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 11, 2014






Got her under the shelter ;













IMG_0003.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 11, 2014






Roofing is almost finished , one square .













IMG_0004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 11, 2014






At an angle , needed more support for top (was originally was to be Corrigated roofing , too high ) shingles and Ply were getting too much 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  /













IMG_0005.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 11, 2014






Our helper getting the cement to flow around the Pole , ( the post were capped prior to cementing them in ).Added a 2X6 and 2  4X4 .After the wind last night , she won't be going anywhere 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now , the lights/power , some stone on the floor and placing the vent pipe . I think I', going to use 'hot water ' vent . cheaper and draws the CO2 form the laundry room.

The stone floor (appox. #9 will have to do till next year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .That's good , no mud .                IDEAS 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    welcome .

Have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2014)

IMG_0004.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 13, 2014





 my Lattice on and it is looking better .













IMG_0006.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 13, 2014





  The other side . . .













IMG_0007.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 13, 2014





  "FLO" is in place , and tomorrow I see about the vent . . .

More as it comes together  . . . have fun and . . .


----------



## nptwnsmkr (Sep 13, 2014)

Looking good Oldschool!  I would suggest digging out the top soil before you add stone. Reason being I would imagine you plan to place concrete at some point and it makes no sense to remove the stone and replace. Figure your elevation off your existing slab for additional concrete (4"?) and 6" of stone, order your stone with "dust" and it will compact nicely. If you go with concrete a year or so from now the stone will harder than a ....well I think you know what I mean :sausage:That's just my 2 cents :biggrin:


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 13, 2014)

Nptwnsmkr , we tired , will get that later . Will have time to save some $ and think . .

Gary , the stack is figuring in at 24" , leaving me room to close my exhaust vent.

I'm getting a 'hotwater heater ' pipe , 4' and a ring to help direct the smoke.

Will be 2' 6" above the roof .

Here goes training again   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Well , as I say . . .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 13, 2014)

Might as well do a test burn and see what happens! No sense spending more than you need! I think with the lattice side you won't need a stack! KISS (keep it simple Stan)!


----------



## tropics (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks good. Good Luck with the vent hope it works the first time.

Richie


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 14, 2014)

Thanks , will be going to Menard's today and check it out . . . keep your fingers crossed


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 20, 2014)

Been a bit since I've up dated on the Q-Bana . I've finally decided to take the stack out the side and up. I want to leave the roof intact and have a drip free site to work.

Moved 'Flo' 3" to the left for a Roof vent , then found a Galvinized stove pipe that will work and are moving her back tomorrow for the length of pipe I had... I'll need 1- 90 degree elbow and let her be.

I will be doing the Q-view thing for I fully intend to fire it up and observe my flow , color , smell , amt. and so on...

Will be a day for 'patience' ...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  At times like this I get like a little boy and almost pee myself with anticipation 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





See ya when the party starts . . .


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 20, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> At times like this I get like a little boy and almost pee myself with anticipation :icon_redface:
> 
> See ya when the party starts . . .



I think most of us that have this addiction still have that little boy inside of us!!!


----------



## welshrarebit (Sep 20, 2014)

I somehow missed this thread for two weeks! 

Nice job on your man cave Stan...


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 21, 2014)

Looks great ! please put on a Depends if you get too excited !


----------



## gary s (Sep 21, 2014)

All you need now is a cooler and a keg, And a sign saying "Free Beer and BBQ"

Gary


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

FREE 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dang , man I'm looking at a 'word of mouth' Q - joint... do a certain amt. , invite folks over for a drink (BYOB) or water , and let them smell the love until they pull out the $ for a donation/tip . or bring something to smoke for a donation/tip 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I have my "TIP" box ready and will get a shot of it tomorrow...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





As posted earlier on Q-Bana ... will install and test on Tues. , with some  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  .

Later,Tater . . .


----------



## the batman (Sep 21, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> Campsmoke , I was think a 'fart fan' would work ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Old School, I have read and used your knowledge about smoking, now maybe I can be assistance to you. To get proper draft with no back draft you have to measure  towards the highest point of your roof 10 feet and put the top of you exhaust stack 2 foot higher than that point. In other words 2 foot higher than the highest point of your roof with in 10 feet of exhaust stack. It is called the 10/2 rule and is used for fireplaces and smoke stacks that penetrate a roof. I hope I did not confuse you...Tim


----------



## foamheart (Sep 21, 2014)

oldschoolbbq said:


> FREE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BYOB? Bring Your Own Blond? Wow I just didn't figure Trish was so liberal!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

It's 'Bottle' Kevin ,and no she's not a liberal...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Batman , I have re - thought and do not want to damage the integrity of my roof , I want a dry work space  . So , we found some 4" pipe that will form around the exhaust on the Smoker . We will run it (from an elbow 90* ) four feet or so and another

Elbow with the top about a foot above the roof. Maybe 5' at most and only 2' of that is higher than my existing exhaust. This way I CAN play before any structural mods. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , just an idea. Got $250 invested on a budget that's gone. Got to play safe...

Ideas still welcome , need all the advice I can get . Been too long since I was Building my own Smokers. But I like a tall stack...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





have fun and . . .


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 21, 2014)

It's 'Bottle' Kevin ,and no she's not a liberal...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Batman , I have re - thought and do not want to damage the integrity of my roof , I want a dry work space  . So , we found some 4" pipe that will form around the exhaust on the Smoker . We will run it (from an elbow 90* ) four feet or so and another

Elbow with the top about a foot above the roof. Maybe 5' at most and only 2' of that is higher than my existing exhaust. This way I CAN play before any structural mods. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , just an idea. Got $250 budget that is gone . Got to be frugal.

Need the help , it's been a long time since I was building my own Smokers , besides , I like tall stacks...

Thanks and keep in touch...


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 22, 2014)

looks great but as a old burn out contractor I noticed none of the pics showed a 45 degree brace on any posts (to control sheer/winds) just my two cents. other than that this could be out of control with possibilities good job!!

Tom


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2014)

Up date ... first I must say that 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









I went out to work on the stack . Had my trusty camera with me and ready to do my photojournalism as I worked . Then , I dropped the dang thing ... on examination , I found the little clip at the end of the battery box was broken off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  making the camera useless.

So , I went ahead and connected the pipes and fitting the end over my existing pit pipe . The idea worked and I lit the FB and made a test smoke . Thing is drafting very well and the extra elbow and 2' of pipe will have it sucking like   ... never mind!

Now the business of begging Trish for the loan of her camera , or better yet , do the photos herself 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

I'm doing Ribs and a Pork tenderloin tomorrow , and that will give me a better insight to it's (the Smoker) efficiently .

Pics of finished (other than decorations) Q-Bana tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I have my wood bin and it is perfect...an extra work table for prepping and holding Slow Cookers , my roll around prep. area will fit perfectly in the corner . Things are looking like a smokehouse now...

So , I promise , tomorrow the Q-view... and a thread on the Ribs and Loin too 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Have fun and . . .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2014)

Sounds like you need to get some duct tape tape that cover on and go take some photos!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Sounds like you need to get some duct tape tape that cover on and go take some photos!!


Case said you need Duck Tape???

Here's some, Stan!!


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Case said you need Duck Tape???
> 
> Here's some, Stan!!


What a classic Bear! nice detail


----------



## brooksy (Sep 25, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> Case said you need Duck Tape???
> 
> Here's some, Stan!!


  That is awesome!


----------



## gary s (Sep 25, 2014)

Bear is the man !!!    or duck ?

Gary


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 25, 2014)

Hello my friend.  I don't know how I missed this!  Looks like you and Miss Trish are doing a little better now.  I know what you went through to get here.  WOW!!!  Your own man cave coming together.  Looks great and you deserve it!  Your advice has helped all of us in some way or other.  I am glad things are coming together for you.  Keep up the good work my friend.

Danny


----------



## gary s (Sep 25, 2014)

Couldn't make it around my house without Duck Tape 

GARY


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 25, 2014)

, wait till you see . . .thanks for the reminder


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 25, 2014)

No, No, No----I didn't do the "Duck Tape" carving.

That was done by my Buddy Barry Frank.

That one cracks me up!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry for the Hijack, Stan!!

Bear


----------



## oregon smoker (Sep 25, 2014)

sorry for this but I have to add... down this way if your a Duck then you stir up the Beavers...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









tom


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's the duct tape I use..













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 25, 2014






And of course my Favorite Duck Tape...













image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Sep 25, 2014


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2014)

OK , here is the almost finished Q-Bana...













IMG_0469.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014





 test and all good ... need to put elbow and extention on yet.













IMG_0472.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014





  My work/prep. space. Extra bench with my Back Yard Gear













IMG_0476.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014





 a shot of the cook in progress , see the nice TBS , 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





oh,no... can't see it , then it's perfect !













IMG_0470.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014





  The Ribs and Pork Loin which were for the guys that helped me...













IMG_0471.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014





  My new Wood crib...













IMG_0474.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014





 a stick and my fire size (just tossed that stick in about 30sec. ago . . .













IMG_0475.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Sep 29, 2014





  And a done Rack . Pull back and color was nice... no bend test , but you can see two more Racks - 7 in all  . . .SWMBO , decided she'd been my photographer long enough and took HER camera in . . . didn't want me breaking it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I started this at 10:30 Sunday morn. finisher at 5:30pm . , that's 7 hrs.  I was playing Temp. chase , change in exhaust , change in draft , but wasn't too bad. Lost an hour doing the open close thingy.

My delay in posting was her fault . . .
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  , she played games until 1am and finally went to bed...

I'll keep showing my 'decor' as I find and set it up...

Thanks for being so patient during this build , have fun and . . .


----------



## brooksy (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks aWesome old school! All men should have a place like this.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 29, 2014)

This is Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Now you're ready Stan!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





No more weather excuses!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Good thing you got a cell phone, or you'd have to install a phone in there!

Great looking Ribs too!!!!!!----------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks great.

Great food too.


----------



## gary s (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks great , know your are proud.  Mighty tasty looking Ribs & Loins

No weather excuses anymore

Gary


----------



## kc5tpy (Sep 29, 2014)

All looks great Stan.  Nice job!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## foamheart (Sep 29, 2014)

And the old master, Texas trained I might add, comes thru with a picture perfect ribs after a complete realignment of the pit. Probably wasn't even a challenge for him. I would use that as an excuse for as long as I could with SWMBO'd, need to tweak in that pit change. LOL

Great job, looks great, just what you need for those chilly days that need a bit of smoke.

You'll need a sign, neighbors please bring your own chairs and meats and your own beer. LOL


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm jealous of both the Q-bana and the ribs. Looks like you've got a nice little hideaway there. Congrats!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks , Gentlemen...  A lot of hard thought and arguing went into this...now I can disappear and let things chill 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.and send out smoke signals to complain about SWMBO 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





.

Have fun and from 'Oldschool' central , have fun and . . .


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow......everything looks awesome.  The man cave looks great, and the smoked meats look even better.   Job well done.  Congrats!!!!!  :yahoo::sausage::2thumbs:


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 4, 2014)

Good looking "cave" Stan.  And the food looks awsome
Gary


----------



## r hagan (Oct 4, 2014)

I absolutely love this. I've already got plans in my head for one of my own


----------



## smoked alaskan (Oct 8, 2014)

Any pics of the project now?  Did ya get the exhaust thing worked out ?

Pleased to hear ya shoppin' Lowes, I work for 'em here in Missouri, plumbing dept.  If ya have any plumbing questions I'll be happy to help if I can....


----------

